# Protein powder



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 6, 2016)

hi guys,

I've decided to get my fitness levels back to what they used to be - or try anyway. I've signed up with a personal trainer and have just received my plan, which includes diet and exercise. 

It's recommended, although not essential, to follow the workout with a drink made from protein powder and 1000mg Vit C tablet. 
Are there any contraindications for these supplements and T1? 
I can't find any literature on Dr Google, and you lot are much more reliable anyway! 

TIA,
Vic x


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 6, 2016)

Obviously the title is meant to spell Powder. Stupid autocorrect and I can't seem to change the title now....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Obviously the title is meant to spell Powder. Stupid autocorrect and I can't seem to change the title now....


As if by magic....


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> As if by magic....


Thanks Northerner!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 6, 2016)

Protein powder is good low carb. I have used it in baking to flavour muffins made with flax meal. Banana flavour is lovely.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 6, 2016)

I use these although I use a lower carb ready made one.  Most of the ready made ones have quite a high sugar content.  You can buy your own protein powder (normally sold in large tubs) and add it to water or milk.  Most of these are made from whey protein and are around 6g of carb per 100g of powder - so lowish carb.  Definitely useful for repairing muscle following exercise - giving fewer aches the next day.  I was told you need to drink it within 20 minutes of completing the exercise.

Can't imagine any issues with the vitamin C tablet even if it's been sweetened.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 6, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I use these although I use a lower carb ready made one.  Most of the ready made ones have quite a high sugar content.  You can buy your own protein powder (normally sold in large tubs) and add it to water or milk.  Most of these are made from whey protein and are around 6g of carb per 100g of powder - so lowish carb.  Definitely useful for repairing muscle following exercise - giving fewer aches the next day.  I was told you need to drink it within 20 minutes of completing the exercise.
> 
> Can't imagine any issues with the vitamin C tablet even if it's been sweetened.



Thanks Matt 
My exercise regime has fallen away since I started insulin, so I'm a bit wary of exercising properly again and adjusting my insulin accordingly... I'm going to have a good read of the Runsweet website.... and probably ask lots of questions on here!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2016)

Eat fish & seafood  ( I eat boat fulls )


----------



## T1Cathy (Feb 7, 2016)

I used to compete in bodybuilding, and now compete power lifting. Protein after training is important for these kinds of sports. It won't make a huge difference otherwise though imo and can add a load of rubbish to your diet. I now use un - flavoured protein only, and only in the lead up to a competition. Whole foods are always best - a nice bit of grilled fish with some potatoes and fresh veg will serve you better than a snake.


----------

